# What is the difference between summer sausage and bologna



## electricblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm trying to recreate a deer salami we got from Wisconsin.  It was in a 3" fibrous casing.  All I can remember is it had mustard seed in it.  I think I found a recipe.  The one with mustard seed a all similar.    As far as the mix should I use pork butt, pork trimmings, pork sausage?


----------



## palladini (Jan 1, 2014)

[h1]The difference between summer sausage and bologna is as follows -[/h1]
Bologna is an emulsified meat, when you put it into stuffing, it almost in a liquid state.

Summer Sausage is a cured, coarser meat blend, right out of meat grinder, with much different spice mix added.


----------

